# VAG Motorsport Boss Duerheimer Eyes F1 for Audi, Bentley and Porsche



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi in F1 - it's been an off and on rumor for years based on over-reading of executive quotes or CGI mockups by independent designers. The story below contains both of these elements, but also new intel based on comments by Volkswagen Group motorsport boss Wolfgang Duerheimer that suggest the idea is decidedly more than vaporware. Even more intriguing, Audi is mentioned by name.

Duerheimer, a former Porsche board member for R&D and most recently named as Bentley CEO and Volkswagen Group motorsport chief has made no secret that he sees potential in a bid for participation in Formula 1. The sport's strong fan base in critical markets, namely Europe and Asia, have placed it very much on the executive's short list of worthy racing endeavors for multiple brands within the vast Volkswagen Group portfolio.

* Full Story *

*Read the story and then let us know what you think. Do you like the idea of Audi in F1 or should it stick to sportscar and slug it out with Porsche in that style of racing?*


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

I think it would be great to see them in F1.:thumbup:


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Simple, just buy the Red Bull Renault team, and swap out of the engine with one from Audi.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0 said:


> Simple, just buy the Red Bull Renault team, and swap out of the engine with one from Audi.


Red Bull certainly has a relationship with the Volkswagen Group. I wouldn't be surprised to see some sort of arrangement happen if they go that way.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

meh.

F1 isnt what it used to be. Frankly its elitest and boring. Its my opinion that VAG should stay in the endurance sportscar arenas. It has visible translation to the customer product and its "more approachable".


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Audi, please stay out of F1. This is clearly not the place to go. Keep on doing endurance racing with your R18s and R8 LMS ultras. Keep on developping the DTM championship. Keep on doing touring cars. That is where Audi will demonstrate its expertise and find the adequate platform to promote its technology.

F1 is irrelevant (except maybe in respect of engine development).

And F1 has become so boring over the last decades. What would be the point of entering this championship ?


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

One thing is sure, Audi will not stop the DTM. If Audi is faced to choose to keep only one effort between Le Mans and DTM. They will choose to keep the German Touring Car Masters.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know in the USA we've seen mixed reaction to the running rumor (with a bit of intel behind it) that Audi will skip involvement in ALMS in favor of new American DTM series. Reaction from our readers and Audi fans is negative to that. Sports car is viewed as more prestigious and also an open formula. Audi has spent years building a fan base who appreciates an open formula that allows for technological and engineering development on many levels, pushing tech like FSI, diesel and now hybrid in racing. Audi fans aren't really as open to a more spec series like DTM or F1


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

What is also obviously clear is some people in this thread haven't been watching F1 for the last seven years.


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Let's be honest. the DTM cars are so expensive. Without a full factory support, no private teams could handle them. And I don't imagine Audi of America backing multiple teams, like Audi Sport is doing (Abt, Phoenix and Rosberg). Maybe Audi USA should focus more on the R16, supporting GA teams and push to have the GT3 Spec in ALMS.

Now the 2011 R18 TDI have been retired, would be nice to see one them in ALMS. I know that won't happen at all.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I know in the USA we've seen mixed reaction to the running rumor (with a bit of intel behind it) that Audi will skip involvement in ALMS in favor of new American DTM series. Reaction from our readers and Audi fans is negative to that. Sports car is viewed as more prestigious and also an open formula. Audi has spent years building a fan base who appreciates an open formula that allows for technological and engineering development on many levels, pushing tech like FSI, diesel and now hybrid in racing. Audi fans aren't really as open to a more spec series like DTM or F1


I am right with you George :thumbup:

I will add that DTM is very much a "German" thing and while it has recently managed to convince BMW to re-join the pack, the series is not working as it should. I have watched the first race at Hockenheim and it was pretty much a procession of cars at the end, like most of the modern, pre-2012 F1 races. I hope that this weekend's race at the Lausitzring will be more interesting. I therefore have serious doubts that the DTM formula would work in the US, especially with such a strong competition like NASCAR.

I would however very much like to see Audi coming back to a full ALMS effort. Now, with the new WEC championship, it is quite unlikely that this will happen.

As for F1 which I have been watching since 1985 without interruption (and still watching - due to stubbornness maybe :sly , I am convinced that Dr. Ullrich's view on the issue is the right one. It is IRRELEVANT (at least for Audi). Stay out of it. Leave it to VW or any other VAG brand.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The TDIs are also way too expensive to race. I wish they'd develop a petrol engine to run in the R18 chassis and let privateers take this to ALMS and Le Mans. Granted, from what I know of development (thanks Mr. Baretzky and Mr. McNish for explaining) this is a lot easier said than done.

-George


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Good point George, an FSI powered R18 for customers could be great. Still there is a problem and I am pretty sure about this. Audi Sport, so Audi AG is asking that any "privateer" entry must have a full support from its national dealer. Like Champion Racing and Audi of America. ORECA and Audi France and so on. Audi doesn't want a fiasco like Kolles anymore.

So without support from Audi USA, almost impossible to see Audis in ALMS, and that's a real shame


----------

